# Roberto Duran.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Greatest boxer that ever lived.

Not the most technical, but the best. He first fought at LW and was amazing there, beating guys like DeJesus (Twice) and Ken Buchanan (As odd as that finish was, Duran was clearly beating the guy), then he moved up to WW and beat Sugar Ray Leonard in the best boxing bout of all time. Dude was a freakin' beast, always coming at his opponent. His chin was legendary, as pretty much only a bigger guy, Tommy Hearns, was able to KTFO him. 

When "No Mas" happened, many thought Duran was done. Nope, not Roberto, he was all "Screw this, I'm going to punch more people in the face and smile" and he did so by killing Davey Moore in the sickest beatdown ever. Not just in boxing, but of all time, in any sport for the Jr. MW title. Then, he beat Iran Barkley in a GREAT fight to win the MW title.

Damn, dude beat great fighters in different weight classes. 

Sure, he fought way past his expiration date, but the guy was the man.

Best Duran fights....

vs Leonard 1.
vs Barkley.
vs Moore.
vs Buchanan.
vs De Jesus 2 & 3.
vs Kobayashi.

Discuss.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Real good pick he was an amazing fighter had some really good fights under his belt but still Sugar Ray Robinson takes the Title as greatest of all time.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hell of a fighter though I don't know if I could agree with him being the best ever.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What Duran managed to do in moving up weight is incedible. His habits between fights probably weren't the best though and in some ways cost him the second fight with Sugar Ray. 

Awesome thread Damone, I'd dig a boxing sub board/section on this board.

Roberto HL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohS570Pz6nc


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Easily my favourite boxer ever, I could watch the first Leonard fight over and over it was that good.

Duran could box, no doubt about it, but I loved the way he just used to beat people down as if he were just in a streetfight with some bum.

The way he moved up in weight is just shows that he was a true fighter.

Nice thread Damone.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Duran's poor eating habits took their toll on the guy. Hate to admit it, but it's the truth. Still, he was amazing. 

I actually really liked the first Duran vs Macho Camacho fight. It was a battle of a legend who has seen better days and a total waste of talent. I still think Duran should've won that fight. Hell, Sugar Ray Leonard did, too, as he outright told Camacho to his face that he got a gift decision.

Duran vs Joppy=


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Duran was a great fighter with loads of exciting fights.

Total fights 119 
Wins 103 
Wins by KO 70 
Losses 16 
Draws 0 
No contests 0 


He was a great fighter, and exciting but I dont think he's number 1, he should be put in the top 10 though


----------

